# looking for some information



## Donavin (Mar 27, 2004)

im trying to compile information on the 240's. if somebody could direct me to or explain the different engine types or decode them, also the different model types. im trying to find a good drift starter/teacher that i can keep as i get better. i was told that the 240 is the one, for my price range anyway, under 5000.00. any other information or suggestions would be great as well. i would like to stick within the nissan realm, the reason is i dont know just like nissan's. my friend has the hatchi, but doesnt have the guts to actually try stuff in it, plus this isnt going to be my daily driver, most days anyway. 

thanks for the information


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

have you read the sticky yet???


----------



## Donavin (Mar 27, 2004)

well that was simple enough, sorry i was a tard, and thanks for tellin me where the info was.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

all newbs should be like you. you get good reputation for that!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> all newbs should be like you. you get good reputation for that!


my note in the reputation--> " the coolest noob ever :thumbup: "


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> all newbs should be like you. you get good reputation for that!


you better shut up about the damn reputation before i start giving you bad reputation.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

angry arent you?


----------

